# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Thiết kế Đồ họa: Photoshop, CorelDraw, Illustrator, InDesign

## nguyenle

chào các bạn đang quan tâm tới khóa học thiết kế đồ họa.
mình gửi các bạn nội dung khóa học thiết kế đồ họa bên vnskills academy để các bạn đọc và tham khảo.

*multimedia graphics suite (thiết kế đồ họa đa phương tiện)*​*mã khóa học: mgs*
*thời lương:* *120h (tương đương 5,5 tháng)*
*tổng quan:* 

khóa học được thiết kế nhằm trang bị cho học viên các kiến thức vững chắc về thiết kế đồ họa , ứng dụng của nó trong quảng cáo, truyền thông cho doanh nghiệp và thương hiệu cũng như xuất bản in ấn. bên cạnh đó khóa học còn cung cấp cho học viên những khái niệm về cơ sở tạo hình, kỹ năng về đồ họa máy tính, hiệu chỉnh hình ảnh và xuất bản đồ họa cho các lĩnh vực khác nhau. đặc biệt, chương trình được thiết kế để phát triển tư duy sáng tạo và kỹ năng tìm kiếm ý tưởng – một trong những yếu tố quyết định sự thành công trong lĩnh vực.

*chương trình học:*

1. thiết kế trên nền bitmap – xử lý, tạo hiệu ứng cho ảnh trên adobe photoshop
2. thiết kế trên nền vector – thiết kế bao bì, logo, tạo minh họa, nhãn sản phẩm…trên adobe illustrator và coreldraw
3. thiết kế ấn phẩm – dàn trang sách, báo, tạp chí …trên adobe indesign
4. cơ sở tạo hình và các kiến thức phụ trợ – trang bị kiến thức về mỹ thuật và phương thức thiết kế đồ họa.
5. đồ án thực tế theo nhóm ( làm nhóm về thiết kế truyền thông quảng cáo cho 1 thương hiệu hay 1 sự kiện, tập trung vào các phương tiện, sản phẩm truyền thông có ứng dụng đồ họa 

*phầm mềm sử dụng.*

- coreldraw
- illustrator
- photoshop
- indesign

*thu hoạch sau khóa học:* 

sau khi hoàn thành khóa học, học viên sẽ làm chủ các công cụ thiết kế, có khả năng sáng tạo đồ họa, hiệu chỉnh hình ảnh, thiết kế quảng cáo 2d, thiết kế in ấn và xuất bản. kết thúc khóa học, học viên hiểu biết về máy tính, sử dụng các tính năng và biết được các thông số của phần cứng máy tính phục vụ cho các công việc thuộc lĩnh vực đồ họa. 

*cơ hội nghề nghiệp*


biết được những kiến thức, kỹ năng, kỹ thuật áp dụng thực tế trong các chuyên ngành mỹ thuật quảng cáo, đồ họa chế bản, in ấn, mỹ thuật đa phương tiện, khi hoàn thành chuyên ngành này học viên có thể làm làm đồ họa cho các studio ảnh, các nhà xuất bản hay các đơn vị quảng cáo, các công ty thiết kế, các nhà xuất bản. với các vị trí sau:

- giám đốc sáng tạo.
- giám đốc nghệ thuật
- nhà thiết kế đồ họa
- nghệ sỹ minh họa số
- thiết kế dàn trang
- biên tập ảnh số

*chi tiết tiến trình học:*

*a. chương trình adobe photoshop* 

1. giới thiệu tổng quát về adobe photoshop
2. vùng chọn - thao tác với nhóm công cụ chọn – menu sellect 
3. làm việc với layer – menu layer
4. các lệnh gióng hàng – căn chỉnh vị trí trên thanh option
5. các lệnh chỉnh sửa, tô vẽ cơ bản trong menu edit
6. nhóm công cụ tô vẽ và chỉnh sửa 
7. nhóm công cụ pen – text – shape 
8. menu image
9. filter – các bộ lọc cơ bản và ứng dụng – các bộ lọc ngoài
10. các khái niệm về kênh – channel
11. mask – mặt nạ và ứng dụng
12. action – style – các lệnh automate
13. các dạng thức tài liệu
14. bài tập lớn kết thúc môn

*b. chương trình coreldraw* 

1. giới thiệu tổng quát về corel draw
2. công cụ chọn và các tính năng liên quan
3. công cụ tô màu và các vấn đề liên quan
4. nhóm lệnh align – order – group
5. các lệnh weld, trim, intersect, simplify, front minus back, …, combine
6. nhóm công cụ vẽ và chỉnh sửa
7. nhóm lệnh transformation, lệnh covert to curve, lệnh convert outline to object
8. công cụ text và các lệnh liên quan
9. nhóm công cụ tương tác (interactive tools), lệnh powerclip, lệnh add perspective
10. ảnh trong coreldraw:
11. các ứng dụng mở rộng:
12. tài liệu nhiều trang
13. quản lý đối tượng
14. in ấn với coreldraw
15. bài tập lớn kết thúc môn

*c. chương trình adobe illustrator* 

1. giới thiệu tổng quát về illustrator
2. thao tác với đối tượng
3. công cụ tô màu và các vấn đề liên quan
4. nhóm lệnh menu object
5. các phép biến đổi hình học
6. nhóm công cụ vẽ và chỉnh sửa
7. thao tác với text
8. filter và effect
9. biến dạng các đối tượng
10. mặt nạ
11. symbol và các thư viện cho sẵn
12. bài tập lớn kết thúc môn

*d. chương trình adobe indesign* 

1. giới thiệu về các chương trình dàn trang (corelventura, quarkxpress, adobe pagemaker..) và so sánh với indesign. các loại tài liệu có thể dàn trên indesign.
2. quản lý file, thao tác với layer
3. công cụ , các thao tác vẽ đối tượng
4. khái niệm và các thao tác với khung (frame)
5. các thao tác với văn bản
6. màu sắc
7. nhập và liên kết các đối tượng đồ họa
8. tổ chức, quản lý và hoàn thành ấn phẩm

*e. cơ sở tạo hình cùng các kiến thức phụ trợ*

1. vẽ cơ bản 
2. kiến thức về màu sắc
_3._ kỹ thuật ấn loát 
*4.* nguyên lý thiết kế *
*5.* phương pháp phân tích 
6. bố cục 
_7._ thị giác 
_8._ thiết kế web 
9. nền tảng của sự sáng tạo
10. từ vựng chuyên ngành 

*thực hiện đồ án* 

thiết kế bộ nhận diện thương hiệu cho một nhãn hiệu sản phẩm tùy chọn. 
phần này học viên sẽ làm việc theo nhóm, 4 hoặc 5 người một nhóm, nhận một chủ đề, sau đó tìm ý tưởng và thực hiện ý tưởng về bộ nhận diện thương hiệu cho nhãn hàng hay thương hiệu mà nhóm mình đã nhận.


_thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ:_


*học viện công nghệ mỹ thuật đa phương tiện vnskills*

p 1706 – tầng 17, tòa nhà a1, số 229 phố vọng, hai bà trưng, hà nội
tel: (+84) 0436284956 , đường dây nóng: *mis thuy 0902884100*
email: [email protected] , yahoo id: *thuyvt_vnskills*
website: http://www.vnskills.com.vn

----------

